# Alabama White Sauce



## the dude abides (Nov 26, 2009)

Recently ronp posted a BBQ questionaire and it seems lots of folks don't know about the Alabama White BBQ Sauce.  I've only had it once at a resturant and it was different, but pretty good.  I found this recipie on the net and it had lots of good reviews.  Hope you like it.


This traditional Alabama Barbecue Sauce uses Mayonnaise as its base rather than tomato sauce, vinegar, or any of the other traditional barbecue sauce bases. Like many barbecue sauces you want to apply this only at the very end of your grilling or smoking. It will breakdown and separate if it is heated too long. Use this sauce on chicken and turkey. It is also good on pork. Alabama White Barbecue Sauce has a tangy flavor that is a great addition to grilled foods. 
*Prep Time: 20 minutes*

*Ingredients:*

1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup cider vinegar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 1/2 tablespoons black pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon cayenne
*Preparation:*

Mix ingredients together and refrigerate for at least 8 hours before using. Brush lightly over chicken, turkey or pork during the last few minutes of grilling. This barbecue sauce is also great as a dipping sauce so set some aside before you start grilling to serve on the table.


----------



## meateater (Nov 26, 2009)

Ive had it before in my travels, very good!


----------



## got14u (Nov 26, 2009)

Well I luv mayo so I'm sure gonna try this one.......THX


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe someone will give this a try for their Thanksgiving Turkey.  If you do, be sure to comment back to the forum on what you thought of it.


----------



## jsanders (Nov 26, 2009)

I grew up close to Bob Gibson BBQ in Decatur AL, the home of white sauce. I love it. I only use it as a dipping sauce but it's more like pour sauce for me.

The recipe looks good but I add some white pepper too. I've also started using german vinegar that is 5 time higher acidity than our normal vinegar. It keeps it thicker but will eat the enamal off your teeth!

I once added sugar and will have to admit it was N A S T Y!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 26, 2009)

I had a guy that worked for me one time tell me about this but I didn't use it because he wasn't worth the money I was paying him so I figured it suxed too. But maybe I'll give it a try if it get good reviews here cause if theses people say it good it good and you can take that to the bank.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 26, 2009)

I've Seen them rave about it on the Food Network but somehow white sauce on BBQ  just don't seem right...


----------



## bignick (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this, I am going to try it out.


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 28, 2009)

on my second sandy of leftover SMOKED turkey--
its very good ---
i likee
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





this is 2nd thing i like of his---
the first was his fast ball


----------



## reichl (Dec 8, 2009)

This is the recipe as it appears in Mike Mills book peace, love and bbq but I saw him on the travel channel make the recipe with horseradish and not cayenne...


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 8, 2009)

I have made and used White sauce on chicken.  Every one who tried it liked it and they were all red sauce or mustard based sauce fans.

Scott


----------



## fire it up (Dec 8, 2009)

I just made my first batch of white sauce the other day, never tried it before so I made a batch, it wasn't all that good to me.
I let it sit a day for the flavors to meld and it was better but not something I would want to put on my BBQ, maybe good for dipping fries of fish sticks, maybe.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 8, 2009)

It tastes great on smoked potatoes with some Parmesan sprinkled on. I also like it on chicken and turkey, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 8, 2009)

I have heard that it is used a lot on chicken, the potatoes with parm, now that actually sounds good!  Since I have the smoker going I'll see if I have any parm and maybe toss a few pots on and give it a try.


----------



## autoferret (Dec 8, 2009)

now thats funny!

i dont mind mayo on sandwiches.  maybe make up a batch of home made mayo and then make this bama white sause


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 8, 2009)

Ive had it in a rest before and I liked it but its not my homemade sauce...But I did add this on my recipe list....Will have to try it again..


----------



## cuclimber (Dec 8, 2009)

I actually found a recipe by Big Bob Gibson on foodnetwork.com. It was the first recipe that came up in my search. In his white sauce he used corn syrup instead of sugar. Maybe that was the problem in yours. Here is his recipe.

*Ingredients*
1 quart mayonnaise
3/4 quart apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup corn syrup
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



1/4 tablespoon cayenne pepper
Prepared horseradish
Lemon
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 juice
Salt
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and freshly ground black pepper
*Directions*

Place all ingredients in a very large blender or food processor. (It may be necessary to do this in 2 batches; just add 1/2 of each ingredient and then repeat.) Blend for 1 minute, or until thoroughly combined and mixture is smooth. Pour sauce into a large bowl. 
Use when grilling chicken; brush lightly over the chicken during the last few minutes of grilling. This sauce is also great for dipping; set some sauce aside for passing at the table.

Pretty similar to the Dude's.


----------



## ncdodave (Dec 8, 2009)

I have to agree with raceyb maybe the kiddies will like it on their chicken strips from one of those fast food places claiming they are the kings of pork rib sandwiches


----------



## roltied (May 30, 2010)

this recipe is better with a little sugar and sub the cider vin, with red wine vin. instead.


----------

